# SKARP Baitboat S60 Futterboot - jetzt zum absoluten Hammerpreis



## am-angelsport (16. November 2012)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

TOP Angebot
​ 

*SKARP * ​ *Baitboat S 60*​ *Futterboot
*​ [8718144111743]​ 
​ *Neu&OVP  
*

*nur 479,99 €
* ​ *
Die Neuheit am Tacklemarkt - zum Hammerpreis  *​ Die neuste Generation Baitboote! *Unschlagbar in Preis*  - Leistung mit enormer Reichweite, extremen Akkupower - langen  Fahrzeiten und super Handling! Eines der zur Zeit besten Futterboote auf  dem Markt.
 Das S-60 wartet mit Ausstattungsmerkmalen auf, die sonst  nur bei mindest doppelt so teuren Baitbooten auf dem Markt zu finden  sind. Das S 60 schließt die Lücke zwischen den kleineren Baitbooten mit  nur iner kleinen Futterluke sowie auch zu den großen Baitbooten, die  sehr riesig und unhandlich sind.

 Unter anderem besitzt das S60: 
 Fahrstrahler zuschaltbar, Positions- und Heckleuchten zuschaltbar,
 Heckleuchten im schnittigen Volvo S60 Design - sehr gut zu sehen, auch bei Nebel,
 kontrolleuchten am Heck,
 1 große Futterkammer die sich durch einfaches ziehen einer Trennwand  teilen lässt in 2 x 1,5 kg Futtermenge oder 1 x ca. 3 kg Futtermenge,  perfekte Balance, hohe Geschwindigkeit, kleinster Wenderadius,  Reichweite mind. 500 m, Hakenhalterung ( Release - Clip ) unter dem Boot  - hinter der Futterklappe am Heck, Vorrichtung zur Aufnahme eines Funk-  Echolot, vorbereitet zur Nachrüstung Funk-Gps ( ab Herbst 2009  erhältlich ),

 Top Eigenschaften: 
 Im Gegensatz zu vielen  anderen Baitbooten auf dem Markt besitzt das S 60 2 fest installierte  Fahrakkus ( je Motor 1 Akku ), welche auch beim Transport im Boot  verbleiben können ohne Schaden zu verursachen. die akkus müssen auch  nicht demontiert werden , diese werden direkt im/am Boot mittels  Ladebuchse aufgeladen. Fahrzeit ca. 2,5 Std - Lieferung incl.  hochwertigster Transporttasche mit Zwangslüftung zum Trocknen


 Merkmale-Ausstattung: 
 # 1 Futterklappe magnetisch ( !!! ) mit 2 x 1,5 kg Futtermenge oder 1 x ca. 3 kg Futtermenge ( wählbar ) 
 # 1 Releasekupplung magnetisch
 # 2 seperate Fahrakkus! Fest eingebaut
 # Laden der Akkus direkt im Boot
 # Schnittiges  Volvo Heckdesign ( S-60 )
 # klappbare Antenne!
 # keine Metallteile für Funktionsklappen = kein verschleiss oder verotten
 # Katamaran Design
 # CE-ROHS-FCC Erlaubnis
 # Krautschutz
 # Propeller-Schutz
 # LED-Beleuchtung Front + Heck über Fernbedienung schaltbar
 # Fahrstrahler zuschaltbar
 # Front LED - Ultraweiss
 # 3 Heck LED High Vis
 # 2 unabhängig laufende Propeller
 # Möglichkeit zur Ausfahrt einer Montage
 # Reichweite: 500m (abhängig von Störfaktoren der Umgebung)
 # Geschwindigkeit: 100m / min
 # inkl. Batterien und 2 Akkus und hochwertigerTragetasche
 # Tragetasche mit Zwangslüftungsnetz zum Trocknen des Bootes
 # incl. Ladestecker für Akku + Fernbedienung FahrAkku
 # 40 MHZ - 4 Kanal Fernbedienung
 # Gewicht Boot: 4 kg + Akku 2,4 kg​
​http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...boot-Bait-Boat-Hammerpreis_c159_p20365_x2.htm

​ 





​http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...boot-Bait-Boat-Hammerpreis_c159_p20365_x2.htm

bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.



www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de




[FONT=&quot]bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 19.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911[/FONT]




Beste Grüße

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

